# Night crappie lights



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

This is in another thread, but figgured it would get better response here. I am looking to start night fishing for crappie this summer and have looked at a few lights. I was wondering what some of you use or have seen.

Any thoughts....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Tx Transplant has a couple of the submersable crappie lights. They work for us real well. He has one white light, one green. Both attract bait and fish, but I've caught more fish near the white lights...

Just be sure they are OFF before you pull them out of the water. They'll burn up REAL QUICK!

My neighbor swears by the floating crappie lights, I've never used them.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks - I'll have to check them out.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

just get you an old styrofoam minnie bucket and stick a automotive headlight in it.run wires to your battery and hang it out on a pole  




just make sure to put light and wires back in boat before firing up the motor  
if you need clarification,feel free to ask katfish


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

So with the headlight in a bucket idea, is there a preference between glass and plastic headlights? I guess I am wondering about the heat from the light vs the temp changes in the water. 

Pull in before starting ...is that anything like forgeting about the anchor being out?


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

I have one called Night Blaster made by Optronics. It only draws 4 amps and last forever. Think that I got it at Walmart.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

We have both underwater and floating lights. I prefer the headlight style floating light. Sometimes in clearer water you can watch the fish take your bait.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

Is there a better style of headlight to use? I would think the old glass would be better but the newer ones are much brighter


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

dont waste your time with the floating head light. I have used them compared to the submersable lights, and the new submersables far out perform the floating ones. I do best witht he white light over any other color.

flash--------------------------out


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Alot of pro and con! Of both. I like the white light and floating. SOMETIMES! Summer means thermo set up and big crapps go deep! Head-lights work well as do sumerg. Try a spot light that goes deep and wide. Get the best of the surface bite and deep fish all at once. Make sure to float the light if its what u choose first before pluggin it in. The water will keep it cool. If not itll pop when heated and floated. Its surface lights for awhile yet!


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

I can see the benifits in both lights, one of my issues is spcae on the boat. If I go out in my 14' boat I will need something compact - the big boat..no issues. 

I am thinking about getting a piece of plexiglass to put in the bottom of an old minnow bucket with the light about 2"-5" above that. With the right kind of glass I can increase the depth and width of the light. 

Another question...how close to the light do you fish? Is it like fishing the edge of a structure or shoulf you be right in the light?


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

We fish all around it and under it. At cc the water has been so clear you can watch the fish hit the minnow in water as deep as 10 foot with that light shining on them.


----------

